
Web Domain White Elephant Exchange has concluded - jere
I can&#x27;t repost yet, but here&#x27;s the URL;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webdomainwhiteelephantexchange.com&#x2F;
======
jere
And it appears I am receiving _getwinky.com_

I guess I have to make a gay dating site now?

[I'm giving away _whereisedward.com_ , which is more or less working as
intended at the moment]

~~~
t0
I'm in the same boat. smellmybacon.com. Let's do this.

~~~
bushido
I'd probably try something like foodgawker but for recipes that contain bacon,
its easy enough to build. (hint: I love bacon!! then again who doesn't.)

~~~
jtheory
I have a Jewish friend who claims that the crispiness of a piece of bacon
corresponds with its level of kosherness.

------
refrigerator
I think the lucky bastard that got bigbang.com wins this

~~~
jere
Yea, I couldn't believe that. There's quite a few other decent ones though.

------
alaskamiller
Awesome ones:

likesecret.com, mixtapes.io, mealguru.com, happyhot.com, bigbang.com, homies
and roomies.io, lllllllllllll.com

Then there's cultclassic.xxx

~~~
bjeanes
mealguru was mine. Hopefully new owner will make some use of it. I had a great
idea once for it but never acted on it. I've had plenty of offers ($2k+) for
the domain so at the very least there's that... :)

------
jtheory
Transferring domains doesn't need to cost another year's registration -- I
haven't checked into this for GoDaddy/others, but for NameCheap I know you can
"Push Account to User" instead of making them pay to transfer it.

If you're _giving_ a domain, ask the recipient for their NameCheap username,
and the authorization code from their push settings (My Account => Manage
Profile => Push Settings).

Then go to My Account => Manage Domains => (click the domain) => Push Domain
To User

If you're _receiving_ a domain that's already on NameCheap (in the whois info,
it'll show with Registrar "ENOM, INC" but -- further down... -- with Reseller
"NAMECHEAP.COM"), you can speed things along by providing your own username
and authorization code.

~~~
danielzarick
Great tip. I was hoping people would figure this out on their own, but I
should have made it more explicit in the email. This is exactly what I did
with the domains I sent/received.

------
Casseres
I put up 3 domain names. So far I've only been contacted by one of the people
I'm supposed to exchange with and gave my domain name to that person.

While I will give away the domain names that I committed, I don't think I'm
going to accept any of the domains that I've been matched with.

If anyone wants:

\- [http://fusevox.com](http://fusevox.com)

\- [http://lastsongkillsaudience.com](http://lastsongkillsaudience.com)

\- [http://bumbafly.com](http://bumbafly.com)

... you can contact the current owner and see if they'll give it to you.

------
bryanthompson
I'm giving away
[http://dontgobreakingmyart.com](http://dontgobreakingmyart.com) and getting
[http://kickr.in](http://kickr.in). No idea what I'm gonna do with this thing.
DGBMA was for a friend who made blown glass things. I was giddy when I thought
up that name for him :)

------
jamestomasino
I'm giving away [http://notmedia.com](http://notmedia.com) and picking up
[http://nouncd.com/](http://nouncd.com/). I'm really not sure what to do with
it, but hey, what a neat exchange!

------
samelawrence
So, now we know who to contact about buying some of these awesome domains...
handy.

~~~
richo
If only there were some convenient lookup service to tell you who-currently-is
the person you'd need to contact.

~~~
xauronx
Some dude was actually spamming people on twitter asking to buy the domains
they received.

~~~
danielzarick
Yeah a few of my friends told me about that. Sent him a message, but still
haven't heard back. He's offering $$$, but it still feels spammy and annoying.
:-/ Hope nobody was annoyed.

~~~
xauronx
It's funny because that's actually how I found out they were even sorted out.
I saw his message before I saw your email so I was like "damn, I must have an
awesome domain". Still, I haven't replied to him because it doesn't feel right
to sell it!

~~~
danielzarick
Haha that's funny. He was all over it. He responded to my tweet saying he'd
stop if I wanted him to. I just told him to be mindful of annoying people.

------
bronson
Overall it was fun. For the future:

\- run a script to ensure domains actually are transferrable?

\- match tld with tld?

\- purge the obvious domain squats?

------
richo
So how are we organising the transfers? Private message?

~~~
jtheory
I got two emails, one putting me in touch with the person getting my domain,
and another for the person giving me theirs.

I've exchanged edofy.com for lb1.net, btw...seems fair enough, as I don't
really want either. :)

~~~
bronson
Yea, I sent lb1.net and dinr.org and I'm not confident I'll receive any in
return... human01d.org was registered too recently, no word on
faithfulpixels.com (that one at least could host a touchy feely technology or
design blog). Ah well, worst case just dehording is a step in the right
direction.

I say keep trading until value is maximized:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/12/25/167976196/episode-...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/12/25/167976196/episode-238-making-
christmas-more-joyful-and-more-efficient)

Would love to see the final tally on successfully transferred domains.

~~~
danielzarick
Not a bad idea. I would like to know how many people actually made the
transfer as well. Also, I'd definitely like to see what happens to the domains
after a few weeks... if anybody puts anything up.

